# Video of home invasion attempt



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Love her weapon of choice,lol. Found this on the XD forum..worth a look

http://www.wfaa.com/video/?nvid=206115&shu=1

Where I found it

http://www.xdtalk.com/forums/xdtalk-chatter-box/57575-video-captures-home-invasion-attempt-2.html


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Good report. 

Hopefully she invested in some training also, in addition to the rifle.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

The last thing you wanna see when breaking into a home is a woman standing there with an AR.


----------



## guimoman (Apr 25, 2008)

yup.


----------



## jfrink2 (Apr 8, 2007)

Now that's crazy. I admire her for taking extra precautions and having the cameras and heavy duty locks on the door that can't simply be kicked in though. And I agree with the other post. I hope she did some training for the AR.



bps3040 said:


> Love her weapon of choice,lol. Found this on the XD forum..worth a look
> 
> http://www.wfaa.com/video/?nvid=206115&shu=1
> 
> ...


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Pulling pranks like that could get you a case of lead poisoning. Especially the second time around.
Stoopid!


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> The last thing you wanna see when breaking into a home is a *determined* woman *protecting her child* standing there with an AR.


fixed it for you.

Women get po'd like that when they think their child is in danger...:smt067


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Man did that gun store see her coming. She was mad and frightened and they saw $$$$$$$$ and took full advantage of it. A nice little Remington or Mossberg shotgun would have been all she needed, IMO. Instead they sell her a gun costing three times as much and that requires three times the training. :smt012


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

She does of course know that because she has outed her arsenal to the thieves, they will come back during the day when she's away and steal that gun, along with anything else they can grab. They will also wear masks and bring their own heat. :smt091:smt092:smt105:smt011

Part of the power of firearms is that they immediately confer an advantage to the shooter. If the other guy has a gun, yes, you're on equal footing, but since when did any weapons instructor advocate a fair fight in the real world?


----------



## zetor (Apr 8, 2008)

gmaske said:


> Pulling pranks like that could get you a case of lead poisoning. Especially the second time around.
> Stoopid!


It's not a prank, and yes they will get a case of lead poisoning sooner or later. I'd just hope it's soon.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

"As soon as I saw a shadow I was gonna go ahead and start shooting."

I hope she gets some training beyond just how to operate the weapon. Like, don't shoot at shadows, and don't shoot unless a reasonable person would believe that shooting was immediately necessary to prevent another's unjustified use of deadly force.

The price tag still on the AR is also not an encouraging sign.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

yea, whatever gun store owner recommended the AR, shame on them. They saw $$$$ and took advantage of a vulnerable woman....(that's what I think, I wasn't there, maybe she saw it on that wall and said I want that, but he should have talked her out of it) Her original pistol or a shotgun would be just fine, with proper training. And if I had purchased that, I certainly wouldn't announce to the world I have an AR now, come steal it while I'm at work.


----------

